# 5 BILLION Really



## GB72 (Feb 10, 2015)

I know that it is a free market economy but that is just obscene for 3 years of live football. Dread to think what the BBC will have to fork out for the highlights package. It now works out at over 10 MILLION for each live game. Guess the cost of sky subscriptions will be going up soon to compensate


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 10, 2015)

If it does Tashyboy will be going for BT only.

swop if for when.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 10, 2015)

BT are in for a fair few quid of that as well so I can see that going up as well


----------



## fundy (Feb 10, 2015)

Funny isnt it how over the years they have been determined to introduce competition into the market under the guise of it being good for the consumer whereas actually all it is doing is putting up the price of viewing by the consumer and lining the pockets of everyone else involved (clubs, players, agents, tv companies, sponsors etc etc)

Â£11m per game, is an utterly amazing number, and is only going to be financed one way by even higher sky/bt prices. Will this be the one that breaks the camels back? Probably not but it should be


----------



## GB72 (Feb 10, 2015)

Reckon that when the time comes the entire BBC sports budget wil go into keeping Match of the Day and the 5 Live coverage. They expire at the end of next season. May be me being a conspiracy theorist but they have lost the open and rumour has it the 6 nation's as well. Are they clearing the decks to find the next football bid.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 11, 2015)

Well neither will be getting any money from me. After 30+ years of being an avid football fan, I'm finally ready to admit that I no longer care about the game at the top level. In future, I'll be spending my football time in the Non-Leagues and the Junior game. 
Having been part of a bid from my local Village team to secure funding from the FA to finance a small football/rugby facility that will be a huge benefit to the community, and seeing the struggle to gain even a minor cash injection. There was a general feeling of disgust today when this was announced.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 11, 2015)

It was laughable that a total of only Â£56 million of this is going to grass roots football.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 11, 2015)

GB72 said:



*Reckon that when the time comes the entire BBC sports budget wil go into keeping Match of the Day* and the 5 Live coverage. They expire at the end of next season. May be me being a conspiracy theorist but they have lost the open and rumour has it the 6 nation's as well. Are they clearing the decks to find the next football bid.
		
Click to expand...

Already been announced at the end of January that the BBC are keeping it. Â£204 million for the rights to the highlights. MOTD and MOTD2 as it is now, plus an extra midweek "magazine programme" whatever one of them is.

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/jan/29/bbc-match-of-the-day-premier-league-highlights


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 11, 2015)

I liked Lord Sugar's take on it..........likening the money to prune juice....goes in one end and comes out the other:lol:


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

GB72 said:



			It was laughable that a total of only Â£56 million of this is going to grass roots football.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, and that one comment says in one sentence what is wrong with the people that run our game. More than that will be paid it in agents fees.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2015)

As with most sports that take the Sky shilling most of the money will go to the already wealthy elite level with very little going to grass roots.  I believe the amount invested in grass roots football has actually declined in the last few years.  But at least golf didn't fall for that old trickle down garbage and sold out to Sky.  




Wait a minute...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2015)

The Prem give a massive Â£12mil a year to grass roots - bravo


----------



## Crow (Feb 11, 2015)

I think it's great.

All the Sky Sports and similar subscribers can feel even more pleased with themselves that they'll able to watch such a "valuable" product for another three more years.


----------



## Wildrover (Feb 11, 2015)

I have Sky Sports mainly for the golf coverage, I haven't watched a live prem game in ages as I lost interest in so called top level football years ago. Until now I have been prepared to pay sky to watch the sport I want to whilst also forking out to cover the cost of the premier league I have no interest in, no longer. This Â£5billion deal is a disgrace and I'm not prepared to susidise it any longer. I'm getting rid of sky and will get a NowTV box and only pay when I want to watch a particular golf event, Open, Ryder Cup, Masters etc.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2015)

Wildrover said:



			I have Sky Sports mainly for the golf coverage, I haven't watched a live prem game in ages as I lost interest in so called top level football years ago. Until now I have been prepared to pay sky to watch the sport I want to whilst also forking out to cover the cost of the premier league I have no interest in, no longer. This Â£5billion deal is a disgrace and I'm not prepared to susidise it any longer. I'm getting rid of sky and will get a NowTV box and only pay when I want to watch a particular golf event, Open, Ryder Cup, Masters etc.
		
Click to expand...

I feel much the same. I rang them to cancel the Sky Sports but they offered me some discounted deal to keep me on.  I think that has now finished so I will more than likely do the same.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 11, 2015)

Remember, this is only domestic rights.Factor in International ones and we're over Â£8 Billion I think.

Now I know it's not comparing apples to apples, but the current deal for Scottish football is, I think, Â£56 Million, quite a difference.Clearly there is a gulf in the quality of product, and there are ongoing issues within Scottish football, but as someone who goes to football matches each week, I'd feel really quite uncomfortable going to watch my team if they were part of that deal.

One day soon, the arse will fall out of The Premiership and I'll take a punt that clubs aren't squirreling away this swag for a rainy day.


----------



## Piece (Feb 11, 2015)

Adi2Dassler said:



			One day soon, the arse will fall out of The Premiership and I'll take a punt that clubs aren't squirreling away this swag for a rainy day.
		
Click to expand...

The example of when the ITV Digital 'Championship' deal never materialised shows this to be quite true. Some clubs spent money that they never had and thought was coming (my club included) and suffered financially for years, nearly going out of business.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 11, 2015)

GB72 said:



			It was laughable that a total of only Â£56 million of this is going to grass roots football.
		
Click to expand...

Just EXACTLY where the flippin eck (please add your own to enhance feeling) does this money for "grassroots football" go? Certainly not in paying for people to become coaches that's for sure. The FA charge Â£165 for level one and Â£350 for level two. god knows what after those levels. Level one is basically showing you 10 coaching sessions and then giving you one to act out. Disgusting !!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2015)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Remember, this is only domestic rights.Factor in International ones and we're over Â£8 Billion I think.

Now I know it's not comparing apples to apples, but the current deal for Scottish football is, I think, Â£56 Million, quite a difference.Clearly there is a gulf in the quality of product, and there are ongoing issues within Scottish football, but as someone who goes to football matches each week, I'd feel really quite uncomfortable going to watch my team if they were part of that deal.

*One day soon, the arse will fall out of The Premiership* and I'll take a punt that clubs aren't squirreling away this swag for a rainy day.
		
Click to expand...

I've been kind of saying that for a bit now but it hasn't happened.  But I agree that it seems a bit like the banking industry before it crashed, in that it does not make any economic sense for all this money to be sloshing around and a lot of it is based on fairy tale economics.  And when/if it does crash people will look back and say who in their right mind though that televising Burnley V Aston Villa was worth over 10 million quid.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 11, 2015)

I really don't get the fuss. It's simply supply and demand. Not all of sky's mkney comes from us "poor punters". Advertisement will cover it too. I'm not sure why it's inly football that's generally giving such a bad press. How much do a list movie stars get compared to aspiring actors on sets? How much does Andy Murray earn or how much prize money is awarded to tennis stars compared to spent at grass roots. 

Im not sure if it's football(ers) getting the stick or sky. A business. It's worth noting that bt paid Â£897m for 3 years of CL footy and they've not been criticised so severely.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 11, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Just EXACTLY where the flippin eck (please add your own to enhance feeling) does this money for "grassroots football" go? Certainly not in paying for people to become coaches that's for sure. The FA charge Â£165 for level one and Â£350 for level two. god knows what after those levels. Level one is basically showing you 10 coaching sessions and then giving you one to act out. Disgusting !!!
		
Click to expand...

when I looked at level 1 last year its was Â£125 but free if you are put on the course by a club.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2015)

It's an interesting one. Skys model relies on football so it can not afford to sail close to the wind and lose its rights there. There were rumours of other channels with Middle East money behind them bidding on this round so they were pushed into an over the top bid to make sure they kept the bulk of the football. 

They may well increase their charges but don't forget this pushes them into a situation where they can not afford to lose any subscribers so if you are not happy with any increases ring them up and negotiate a reduction. Tell them you want to cancel part of your package. 99% of the time they will give you a discount for 6 months to a year. Do the same again when the deal expires. You have as much power over them as they have over you.

Where I do particularly object to Sky is how they bundle their channels. I don't watch 90% of their channels but have to pay for them. I have no interest in F1 but pay for it. It would be nice to select particular channels to subscribe to but Sky will never offer that unless forced to by the Competitions Commission.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 11, 2015)

People will quote the supply and demand principle but it is disgusting that such a huge amount of money is spent on one sport. And it'll go into the pockets of the players, agents etc. Everywhere apart from the game itself.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 11, 2015)

Amazing the way these deals continue to increase. Maybe it's just me but I don't see an increased interest in football, quite the reverse. I used to watch the majority of live games but now I find most of them deadly dull and would quite happily live without sky sports other than for the golf.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 11, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Amazing the way these deals continue to increase. Maybe it's just me but I don't see an increased interest in football, quite the reverse. I used to watch the majority of live games but now I find most of them deadly dull and would quite happily live without sky sports other than for the golf.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I havent got Sky Sports and wont be getting it. I follow my team, Saints, and enjoy watching / following Barcelona but everything else largely passes me by. Which is in stark contrast to when i was a kid. Ironically enough, i used to watch Saints quite often when we were in League One. Managed to rediscover my passion in the lower leagues!


----------



## Slab (Feb 11, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Amazing the way these deals continue to increase. Maybe it's just me but I don't see an increased interest in football, quite the reverse. I used to watch the majority of live games but now I find most of them deadly dull and would quite happily live without sky sports other than for the golf.
		
Click to expand...

When there was just one live game a week (maybe two on a Bank Holiday week) it was something to look forward to on TV. Now with a games every day and regularly multiple games in one day + all the games from abroad and it starts to dilute the interest and importance of any one game or even the need to see it, unless its your team

Unlike buses it doesn't matter if you miss one, there will be another 5 along any minute


----------



## JustOne (Feb 11, 2015)

How much was it for the past 3yrs?


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2015)

JustOne said:



			How much was it for the past 3yrs?
		
Click to expand...

Â£3bn

Theres a graph in the article below which shows the exponential growth

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/31384481


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 11, 2015)

Personally, I don't think us punters will see prices increase with Sky, other than inflationary. They have a HUGE football budget (Thierry Henry on Â£4m a year anyone?!?!) which is about to have a huge hole in it when they lose Champs League next season. To many, their 'product' will therefore be less valuable. They simply couldn't afford to lose any of their 5 packages and that's reflected in the ridiculous price they paid yesterday.

You have to go back to the main reason for why BT has a Sport channel in the first place. Sky were eating their customers left, right and center through their bundled offering (broadband, talk, TV) - the sharp decline in this lucrative market for BT was incredible - they really had to act and compete with Sky where it would hurt them most - Sport. BT Sport is a massive loss leader from them, they don't ever see it as a profit making arm of the business, but by offering 'free' Prem football they gambled on halting and reversing the trend.

Having then overpaid for Champions League for next 3 seasons, there are some VERY worried people @ BT Sport sweating on the outcome of the Top4 this year. They are desperate for Man United to get there, and ideally Liverpool as well (although United and Arsenal wouldn't be bad). For Champions League group games, United attract 20x more viewers than City and 10x more than Chelsea. I'd think Southampton qualifying would be a complete nightmare!! If United make Top4, they will see more subscribers, advertisers etc pile in. Without them, they're in significant bother!

FWIW, I think BT are likely to be putting prices up for next season, or at the very least remodelling the 'free' access to its broadband customers. I'd be surprised if Sky prices were to go up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2015)

Have Sky lost Champions League ?

When did that happen ?


----------



## ger147 (Feb 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have Sky lost Champions League ?

When did that happen ?
		
Click to expand...

2013...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24879138


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have Sky lost Champions League ?

When did that happen ?
		
Click to expand...


announced last year.

BT sport are already planning to chnge the free football to a subscription from next season once I starts broadcasting the CL, so as Diablo mentions I can well believe there panic on the likely qualifiers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2015)

Thought BT Sport was already subscription ?


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thought BT Sport was already subscription ?
		
Click to expand...

It is, but its free if you have BT broadband currently


----------



## GB72 (Feb 11, 2015)

And here we have the problem that is rearing its head across many sports at the moment. In the interests of competition, governing bodies are encouraging companies to spread their live packages across several subscription companies. You then have a position whereby the average fan is paying substantially more for the same product either by increased subscriptions, by having to have multiple subscriptions to watch all matches or by paying the same amount for less matches as some move to another channel. 

I have this problem with rugby. To see all of the matches I would like to I need BT sport for league matches and some european matches, Sky for the rest of the european matches, the LV Cup and some england matches and, in all likelihood for all england matches soon. Add to that the fact that there is only a very brief highlights package on ITV4 late night and you can see how the fans are being fleeced.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 11, 2015)

GB72 said:



			And here we have the problem that is rearing its head across many sports at the moment. In the interests of competition, governing bodies are encouraging companies to spread their live packages across several subscription companies. You then have a position whereby the average fan is paying substantially more for the same product either by increased subscriptions, by having to have multiple subscriptions to watch all matches or by paying the same amount for less matches as some move to another channel. 

I have this problem with rugby. To see all of the matches I would like to I need BT sport for league matches and some european matches, Sky for the rest of the european matches, the LV Cup and some england matches and, in all likelihood for all england matches soon. Add to that the fact that there is only a very brief highlights package on ITV4 late night and you can see how the fans are being fleeced.
		
Click to expand...


And they will continue to be fleeced as long as they keep stumping up the cash. The tv companies dont care one jot how much people moan as long as they keep paying their subscription. Nothing will change until people stop paying. But Football fans wont so the vicious circle continues to turn.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 11, 2015)

Agreed, I made a call based on which had the most rugby on that is of interest to me so Sky went and BT stayed. Cannot say that I miss it as I go to the pub or go to the match if it is on Sky. Did not take long to realise that I could buy a Tigers season ticket and cover transport costs for less than the savings from ditching sky sports.


----------



## Slab (Feb 11, 2015)

I do wonder what will happen if the free to view online feeds from unauthorised sites will reach a level of reliability or quality such that folks will (en-masse) switch from the increasing cost of subscription channels to the free online sites and if this in turn will lead to less live sport being broadcast as the legitimate broadcaster wonâ€™t pay for sporting rights they canâ€™t protect


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 11, 2015)

The sad thing about it is that clubs will still be going to the wall for the sake of a mediocre players weekly wage.
Grass roots players will still be getting changed in their cars and having to go home for a shower .
Parasitic agents will still be coining it in.
SKY and BT will spout the "more is better" mantra, while saturating TV with matches I would close the curtains for if they were played in my garden.
Football on TV is *****, it's meant to be watched live at whatever level.
It won't be too long before the middle class wannabes get fed up of "watching the footy" and find something else to do with their time. Then who is going to fill their grounds ? not the working class, they have been priced out.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			The sad thing about it is that clubs will still be going to the wall for the sake of a mediocre players weekly wage.
Grass roots players will still be getting changed in their cars and having to go home for a shower .
Parasitic agents will still be coining it in.
SKY and BT will spout the "more is better" mantra, while saturating TV with matches I would close the curtains for if they were played in my garden.
Football on TV is *****, it's meant to be watched live at whatever level.
*It won't be too long before the middle class wannabes get fed up of "watching the footy" and find something else to do with their time.* Then who is going to fill their grounds ? not the working class, they have been priced out.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps they will take up golf   Or more likely cycling.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2015)

Slab said:



			I do wonder what will happen if the free to view online feeds from unauthorised sites will reach a level of reliability or quality such that folks will (en-masse) switch from the increasing cost of subscription channels to the free online sites and if this in turn will lead to less live sport being broadcast as the legitimate broadcaster wonâ€™t pay for sporting rights they canâ€™t protect
		
Click to expand...

I suspect if they have 5 billion invested in this then they will move heaven and earth to close those sites down.  Don't forget that Sky and BT also control how the vast majority of us get our broadband feed in the UK. And I'm sure they could easily block these sites if they really wanted to do.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 11, 2015)

ger147 said:





Liverpoolphil said:



			Have Sky lost Champions League ?

When did that happen ?
		
Click to expand...

2013...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24879138

Click to expand...

Touch and go whether it's likely to be relevant for Liverpool anyway!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2015)

Slab said:



			I do wonder what will happen if the free to view online feeds from unauthorised sites will reach a level of reliability or quality such that folks will (en-masse) switch from the increasing cost of subscription channels to the free online sites and if this in turn will lead to less live sport being broadcast as the legitimate broadcaster wonâ€™t pay for sporting rights they canâ€™t protect
		
Click to expand...

Currently they are planning a very big crackdown on the "free" online streaming including the major isp's , Sky , BBC and BT sport - cyber police also involved


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2015)

People keep talking about footballs decline and how people can't afford to go but stadiums have never been more full. I choose to spend my money elsewhere but there are plenty of people out there who are happy to pay still. Until people stop talking about not going and actually do it then the train will keep rolling on.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			People keep talking about footballs decline and how people can't afford to go but stadiums have never been more full. I choose to spend my money elsewhere but there are plenty of people out there who are happy to pay still. Until people stop talking about not going and actually do it then the train will keep rolling on.
		
Click to expand...

The stadiums maybe full but not full of your hardcore fans - lots of day trippers and JCL


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 11, 2015)

If they are full, consistently full then why does it matter to the club? Clubs have a wider fan base now, no longer just people who live within 5 miles of the stadium, so as long as they are pulling them in from somewhere they wont mind. People hark back to the working class game but it has moved on from there. LP - take your team. Fans come across from Ireland and  Norway on a regular basis. Add to that special trips from the Far East and fans from across the country. A good chunk at Anfield now will come from outside of Liverpool.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The stadiums maybe full but not full of your hardcore fans - lots of day trippers and JCL
		
Click to expand...

do you really think the clubs care? There ideal customer is Haicinth and family on there once a month family trip to include, matchday magazine, monthly magazine, hot dog,, coke in the ground, trip to the mega store etc


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			do you really think the clubs care? There ideal customer is Haicinth and family on there once a month family trip to include, matchday magazine, monthly magazine, hot dog,, coke in the ground, trip to the mega store etc
		
Click to expand...

Clubs don't care at all - it doesn't matter who is sitting in the seat as long as the money rolls in. But it's a shame a lot are getting priced out of going


----------



## GB72 (Feb 11, 2015)

There is a certain irony that financially many have to choose between a sky sports subscription and a season ticket


----------



## Piece (Feb 11, 2015)

I 'spend' a lot on watching football, not only Sky TV but actually going to games regularly (home and away). Does anybody on here actually go and watch their teams?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 11, 2015)

Piece said:



			I 'spend' a lot on watching football, not only Sky TV but actually going to games regularly (home and away). Does anybody on here actually go and watch their teams?
		
Click to expand...

Cut down to every home game now the days of worldwide adventures are pasted since marriage and a young lad came along.


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2015)

Piece said:



			I 'spend' a lot on watching football, not only Sky TV but actually going to games regularly (home and away). Does anybody on here actually go and watch their teams?
		
Click to expand...

Not been for over 10 years, got to the point where I thought too much money was coming into the game (haha its 100 time worse now), couldnt relate to the players, didnt like sitting down at games, had other priorities. Before that followed Arsenal home and away and into Europe many times. Used to love it, turn down free tickets time and again nowadays.

Tend to watch more rugby (going the same way sadly), cricket (sold its soul and now not going apart from locally) and golf.

Basically Ive turned into a grumpy old git lol


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 11, 2015)

Piece said:



			I 'spend' a lot on watching football, not only Sky TV but actually going to games regularly (home and away). Does anybody on here actually go and watch their teams?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't go for several seasons but have started going back again in the last two years, mainly because my boys are now at an age where they are getting interested in football and want to come along. Difficult to fit it in with work and all the birthday parties and now living a couple of hours away but do try to get to a few games each season.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 11, 2015)

Piece said:



			I 'spend' a lot on watching football, not only Sky TV but actually going to games regularly (home and away). Does anybody on here actually go and watch their teams?
		
Click to expand...

I spent 30 years going to almost every home game and a decent percentage of away games. I collected cash in the crowd when an ex chairman did a bunk with the cash. I painted fences and walls in my school holidays. I watched reserve games, youth games etc. I'm what would be termed as a "core" supporter. Not anymore though. The money is obscene, and all centred in a small area. Grass roots football is dying on its arse. Kids are drifting away (mine included). Football has eaten itself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2015)

Piece said:



			I 'spend' a lot on watching football, not only Sky TV but actually going to games regularly (home and away). Does anybody on here actually go and watch their teams?
		
Click to expand...

Stopped going regulary when i moved down South in 2007 - still pop up a couple times a year but it's hard with shift and travel and cost and golf and life now.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 11, 2015)

Piece said:



			I 'spend' a lot on watching football, not only Sky TV but actually going to games regularly (home and away). Does anybody on here actually go and watch their teams?
		
Click to expand...

Watched Saints on a number of occasions when they were in League One. Tickets were 19 quid and there was more of a sense of the real fans at the stadium. I havent been since they returned to the PL but 13000 odd have mysteriously decided to return! I prefer my live sport elsewhere now.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 11, 2015)

Would now be an appropriate time to utter the words goopi and box?....


----------



## Tongo (Feb 11, 2015)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Would now be an appropriate time to utter the words goopi and box?....
		
Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## blackpuddinmonster (Feb 11, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Eh?
		
Click to expand...

Android, XBMC, Sky alternative..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Eh?
		
Click to expand...

The equipment that is being used to stream matches etc


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2015)

Its an obscene amount of money considering the state of the health service and schools across the UK. However that's deemed the market price and there shows no sign of demand for the PL games diminishing


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Its an obscene amount of money considering the state of the health service and schools across the UK. However that's deemed the market price and there shows no sign of demand for the PL games diminishing
		
Click to expand...

I don't see the connection.


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 11, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Well neither will be getting any money from me. After 30+ years of being an avid football fan, I'm finally ready to admit that I no longer care about the game at the top level. In future, I'll be spending my football time in the Non-Leagues and the Junior game. 
Having been part of a bid from my local Village team to secure funding from the FA to finance a small football/rugby facility that will be a huge benefit to the community, and seeing the struggle to gain even a minor cash injection. There was a general feeling of disgust today when this was announced.
		
Click to expand...

Wish more would would do this, football is so out of touch it's frightening. Really needs to come back down to earth. Only people losing out are the fans so they are the only ones who can change it by boycotting games and sky.
If all the money was taken out it would still be the same spectacle it is now as the same players would play for Â£5000 a week instead of Â£100000 they get now, as what else would they do?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2015)

Tiger man said:



			Wish more would would do this, football is so out of touch it's frightening. Really needs to come back down to earth. Only people losing out are the fans so they are the only ones who can change it by boycotting games and sky.
If all the money was taken out it would still be the same spectacle it is now as the same players would play for Â£5000 a week instead of Â£100000 they get now, as what else would they do?
		
Click to expand...

Was talking to my mate the other day,he said he'd read that Paul Pogba was ONLY on Â£23k pw. 
The fact that we were talking about a young player on such an obscene amount of money as if he was on minimum wage just shows how out of touch football is.


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 11, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Was talking to my mate the other day,he said he'd read that Paul Pogba was ONLY on Â£23k pw. 
The fact that we were talking about a young player on such an obscene amount of money as if he was on minimum wage just shows how out of touch football is.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know how he gets by on that poor lad. But how is it ever going to change? The men who set the rules, ie Fifa and the FA etc profit just as much as the players as the more money that is in football the more they can syphon off it, so its a vicious circle that is corrupt and the fans are always going to lose out.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 11, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Was talking to my mate the other day,he said he'd read that Paul Pogba was ONLY on Â£23k pw. 
The fact that we were talking about a young player on such an obscene amount of money as if he was on minimum wage just shows how out of touch football is.
		
Click to expand...

And how much is rory on per week from nike? Its not only football.............


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Feb 11, 2015)

It's all pretty astonishing.  What I find most unpleasant is the recent comments from Richard Scudamore (CEO of the Premier League) that it is not for the clubs to worry about ensuring all their staff are paid a living (as opposed to minimum) wage.  They should be looking after all staff, not just the players.

Who knows how well Rory pays those around him.  But I bet they aren't on minimum wage. And if they are, they shouldn't be.


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 11, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			And how much is rory on per week from nike? Its not only football.............
		
Click to expand...

Think with golf being an individual sport it's more deserved, as there is nowhere to hide behind a team, where as football there are hundreds of average footballers picking up obscene amounts.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			And how much is rory on per week from nike? Its not only football.............
		
Click to expand...

I never said it was
But this thread is about football :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2015)

TheDiablo said:



			Personally, I don't think us punters will see prices increase with Sky, other than inflationary. They have a HUGE football budget (Thierry Henry on Â£4m a year anyone?!?!) which is about to have a huge hole in it when they lose Champs League next season. To many, their 'product' will therefore be less valuable. They simply couldn't afford to lose any of their 5 packages and that's reflected in the ridiculous price they paid yesterday.

You have to go back to the main reason for why BT has a Sport channel in the first place. Sky were eating their customers left, right and center through their bundled offering (broadband, talk, TV) - the sharp decline in this lucrative market for BT was incredible - they really had to act and compete with Sky where it would hurt them most - Sport. BT Sport is a massive loss leader from them, they don't ever see it as a profit making arm of the business, but by offering 'free' Prem football they gambled on halting and reversing the trend.

Having then overpaid for Champions League for next 3 seasons, there are some VERY worried people @ BT Sport sweating on the outcome of the Top4 this year. They are desperate for Man United to get there, and ideally Liverpool as well (although United and Arsenal wouldn't be bad). For Champions League group games, United attract 20x more viewers than City and 10x more than Chelsea. I'd think Southampton qualifying would be a complete nightmare!! If United make Top4, they will see more subscribers, advertisers etc pile in. Without them, they're in significant bother!

FWIW, I think BT are likely to be putting prices up for next season, or at the very least remodelling the 'free' access to its broadband customers. I'd be surprised if Sky prices were to go up.
		
Click to expand...

Good informative post.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2015)

Pipe dream, but the premier league should "tax" the clubs or themselves, so that even 1% is given to non-league/amateur/school to invest in pitches, changing rooms, coaches, pay volunteer refs a proper fee etc.

The Barclays giving a bit back has helped slightly, but I'm sure a lot more can be done.

Scudamore was stressing how full stadiums were a big part of the attractiveness of the EPL, but also to the viewers, and was very important to sky/BT. He didnt say who should make up the fans filling them stadiums, though. 

In 10 years time, it may be cheaper to go the match than pay your subscription!!


----------



## GB72 (Feb 11, 2015)

The next stage will be that 5 billion is not enough for some and the big clubs will want their own deals or a bigger slice of the pie. I can even see the premier league paying to reduce the number of teams relegated or insist on playoffs between the promoted abd relegated teams. One thing is for sure, any sum of money, however large, is never enough


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 11, 2015)

GB72 said:



			The next stage will be that 5 billion is not enough for some and the big clubs will want their own deals or a bigger slice of the pie. I can even see the premier league paying to reduce the number of teams relegated or insist on playoffs between the promoted abd relegated teams. One thing is for sure, any sum of money, however large, is never enough
		
Click to expand...

It'll keep growing for sure. If there is interest from another party what do Sky do? Bid higher as football is their bedrock on which their sports coverage (and perhaps the majority of their subscriptions) or lose that and see profits slump


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2015)

GB72 said:



			The next stage will be that 5 billion is not enough for some and the big clubs will want their own deals or a bigger slice of the pie. I can even see the premier league paying to reduce the number of teams relegated or insist on playoffs between the promoted abd relegated teams. One thing is for sure, any sum of money, however large, is never enough
		
Click to expand...

Football agents will be licking their lips.


----------



## fundy (Feb 11, 2015)

Golfers clearly arent struggling either

http://www.golfdigest.com/magazine/2015-03/gd-50-photos#slide=1


----------



## GB72 (Feb 11, 2015)

Thing is, sky actually could survive without the sport. Across sky 1, sky Atlantic and Living they have some of the best tv available. There is little on terrestrial TV to compete.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2015)

GB72 said:



			Thing is, sky actually could survive without the sport. Across sky 1, sky Atlantic and Living they have some of the best tv available. There is little on terrestrial TV to compete.
		
Click to expand...

But how many do you think just get Sky for the sport - the telly shows etc can be got on DVD


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2015)

At the minute i pay Â£55 for phone landline,broadband,& Sky with sports (no movies)
I'm on discount for 12month.
Not too bad when I pay Â£38 PM for iphone on 02.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But how many do you think just get Sky for the sport - the telly shows etc can be got on DVD
		
Click to expand...

how much are the latest box sets to buy on DVD  & how long would it take you to watch?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 11, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			how much are the latest box sets to buy on DVD  & how long would it take you to watch?
		
Click to expand...

Thought this thread was about football?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 11, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Thought this thread was about football? 

Click to expand...

I was replying to Phils post.


----------



## 6inchcup (Feb 11, 2015)

what would happen if sky,bt or the beeb said sorry not paying more than 3 billion take it or leave it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			what would happen if sky,bt or the beeb said sorry not paying more than 3 billion take it or leave it.
		
Click to expand...

They would sell the rights to another company - someone will pay it because they will end up making a profit


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm amazed that the prize for finishing bottom  Will be Â£100m.

Then add in the parachute payments to those clubs, will we see more clubs in financial difficulties trying to get to "the promised land"?

With this obscene amount of money coming into the game isn't it about time  all fans of all clubs got behind the "20 is plenty " for ticket prices?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They would sell the rights to another company - someone will pay it because they will end up making a profit
		
Click to expand...

I honestly don't think anyone else could or would tbh. Only other way is if clubs negotiated their own tv rights like Bar a and Real done


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I honestly don't think anyone else could or would tbh. Only other way is if clubs negotiated their own tv rights like Bar a and Real done
		
Click to expand...

Didnt they have a good number of Middle East Media companies willing to pay teh required fee ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 11, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didnt they have a good number of Middle East Media companies willing to pay teh required fee ?
		
Click to expand...

That's what that slimey fecker scudamore will tell yer.

Al Jazeera already have all the league games I doubt they'd cough up another 5billion...


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 12, 2015)

This will also mean that any team in the bottom 3 or possibly bottom 5 will sack at least one manager during the season, as the chairman will panic so much on losing out on the money they get in the Premier League.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 12, 2015)

http://m.stv.tv/sport/football/club...h-football-equivalent-of-the-barnett-formula/

Ha!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 12, 2015)

Adi2Dassler said:



http://m.stv.tv/sport/football/club...h-football-equivalent-of-the-barnett-formula/

Ha!
		
Click to expand...

Lol.. I once appeared on Sky Sports as part of a group of Latics fans being interviewed.. Using that logic, I'm now claiming my percentage of the new TV deal.. I reckon Â£3 million should cover it...


----------



## Slab (Feb 12, 2015)

Adi2Dassler said:



http://m.stv.tv/sport/football/club...h-football-equivalent-of-the-barnett-formula/

Ha!
		
Click to expand...

I'll add my own Ha!

The only part that could even remotely makes sense is _*if*_ lower divisions in England get any of the 5 billion then Scottish leagues should be included in that formula

If however we're not included then we should be able to show 3pm Saturday EPL games live in Scotland as they do in Ireland


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2015)

Adi2Dassler said:



http://m.stv.tv/sport/football/club...h-football-equivalent-of-the-barnett-formula/

Ha!
		
Click to expand...

Is that from the same paper who had that witch museum article ?


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 12, 2015)

Slab said:



			I'll add my own Ha!

The only part that could even remotely makes sense is _*if*_ lower divisions in England get any of the 5 billion then Scottish leagues should be included in that formula

If however we're not included then we should be able to show 3pm Saturday EPL games live in Scotland as they do in Ireland
		
Click to expand...

Agree with 1st paragragh, but not the second.We need to protect and at least attempt to grow the game in Scotland.Showing Saturday 3pm football wouldn't do that.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Feb 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that from the same paper who had that witch museum article ?
		
Click to expand...

It's STV, the national commercial TV station in Scotland.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2015)

Adi2Dassler said:



			It's STV, the national commercial TV station in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Oh it was a serious article ? Thought he was joking


----------



## Tongo (Feb 12, 2015)

Adi2Dassler said:



http://m.stv.tv/sport/football/club...h-football-equivalent-of-the-barnett-formula/

Ha!
		
Click to expand...

What a load of rubbish! So by that reckoning English football should get a cut of the tv deals for Barcelona and Real Madrid whilst golf in Europe should get a cut of the PGA Tour's loot.


----------



## Slab (Feb 12, 2015)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Agree with 1st paragragh, but not the second.We need to protect and at least attempt to grow the game in Scotland.Showing Saturday 3pm football wouldn't do that.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, my 2nd para was more to show we cant possibly be oversees/foreign as we'd never be able to do the 3pm thing whether we wanted to or not (and if not overses in terms of broadcasting then any money if fed down from the tv rights, should include English & Scottish leagues)


----------



## Puter Putter (Feb 13, 2015)

Someones got to pay for the professional footballers crazy salaries and ridiculous transfer fees - looking at you Gareth Bale!

The world of football has gone money mad, plus of course many middlemen and the cohorts of the FA will no doubt be taking a slice of the pie too!


----------

